# iocage fetch fails



## junialter (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

I'm quite new to FreeBSD. Have been using pfSense and FreeNAS for long but naked FreeBSD I'm new to.
I just installed it on a KVM host as a guest, version 11.1.
Then I installed `pkg install py36-iocage`. It doesn't work though. When I install it from github (0.9.10 RC10) the problem does not occur.

Here's what happens:

```
iocage --version 0.9.9.1 08/01/2017
root@freibsd:/iocage # iocage --version
0.9.9.1 08/01/2017
root@freibsd:/iocage # iocage fetch
[0] 9.3-RELEASE (EOL)
[1] 10.1-RELEASE (EOL)
[2] 10.2-RELEASE (EOL)
[3] 10.3-RELEASE
[4] 10.4-RELEASE
[5] 11.0-RELEASE
[6] 11.1-RELEASE

Type the number of the desired RELEASE
Press [Enter] to fetch the default selection: (11.1)
Type EXIT to quit: 5
Fetching: 11.0-RELEASE

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/iocage", line 10, in <module>
    sys.exit(cli())
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/click/core.py", line 722, in __call__
    return self.main(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/click/core.py", line 697, in main
    rv = self.invoke(ctx)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/click/core.py", line 1066, in invoke
    return _process_result(sub_ctx.command.invoke(sub_ctx))
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/click/core.py", line 895, in invoke
    return ctx.invoke(self.callback, **ctx.params)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/click/core.py", line 535, in invoke
    return callback(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/iocage/cli/fetch.py", line 95, in cli
    ioc.IOCage().fetch(**kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/iocage/lib/iocage.py", line 754, in fetch
    ioc_fetch.IOCFetch(release, **kwargs).fetch_release()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/iocage/lib/ioc_fetch.py", line 264, in fetch_release
    self.fetch_ftp_release(eol, _list=_list)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/iocage/lib/ioc_fetch.py", line 474, in fetch_ftp_release
    self.fetch_download(ftp_list, ftp=True)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/iocage/lib/ioc_fetch.py", line 701, in fetch_download
    unit_scale="mega")
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/tqdm/_tqdm.py", line 867, in __init__
    self.postfix, unit_divisor))
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/tqdm/_tqdm.py", line 339, in format_meter
    frac = n / total
TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for /: 'str' and 'str'
```
Shall I open a bug report?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2017)

Try with 11.1 first. FreeBSD 11.0 will be End-of-Life at the end of this month. It's a bit of a waste of time to try and fix something that will be unsupported in a couple of days.


----------



## junialter (Nov 21, 2017)

The system I'm running IS 11.1. It does not make a difference which OS version I try to fetch with iocage. It fails either way.


----------

